# Drinking Skeleton at the Bar



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

In addition to the Wickermen this year, we're adding a bar to the front yard. We're debating whether or not to serve hot cocoa there or just let it be a prop with some bottles and beakers sitting on it.

It started out as a child's bookshelf. I turned it around and screwed a bunch of old boards haphazardly to it, cut out a hole for a rubber rat to poke his head out of, and glued some fake moss to it to make it look like we just pulled it out of a swamp.

I picked up a full sized blucky skeleton and used a dremel tool to clean him up a bit. I had planned on installing an oil funnel in his mouth and painting it white but then I realized that the entire skull was my funnel. I cut out the piece holding the neck to the body and fed a rubber hose up into his mouth. The head and hose are hot glued into place and attached at an upward tilt to the rest of the body. The outlet hose goes down into his pelvis and through the side of the bar. A wooden stake mounted to the underside of the bar top holds the skeleton upright. The arms are attached with bent coat hangers to hold it in place and glued again. The weight of the water and the bottle pulled it over until it touched the skull, so I hot glued that point as well and now it seems to be stable. The water line passes up through the rib cage and follows the arm up to the bottle. I'm going to fill it with a fluorescent liquid, maybe tonic water, that will glow under a black light. Directly beneath his arm I will cut out a circular hole to hold a blacklight spotlight. I heard that petroleum jelly glows so I might smear him with some of that before halloween so he lights up better.

The most important part of a build project is proper attire.









Inlet hose (smaller in diameter than the outlet to prevent overflow)









Do Not Drink









Water pump and reservoir


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

That is going to be awesome all lit up. NICE work.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a cool idea. I like it.

You probably could have run the tube through his arm too so it can't be seen. But it looks good from the front.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is SO going to have heartburn after drinking that acid


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I like my sulfuric acid with a little OJ.

Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Hell yes petroleum glows.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is too cool


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ether keeps the voices away!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks great. A cool idea.


----------

